# My Updated 2021 Setup



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

I think I'm about done.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Love it! especially the grinder setup. Is one setup for espresso and the other one for everything else?


----------



## Happyguy (Dec 29, 2021)

@hubcapinteresting having two grinders


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

GengisKhan said:


> Love it! especially the grinder setup. Is one setup for espresso and the other one for everything else?


 @Happyguy@GengisKhan, yes one for espresso and the other for pourover/moka.

Really like the Specialita but changing grinds is a pain, almost impossible to get back where you were before.

Quite expensive, but as they say, you can't take it with you etc'.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

hubcap said:


> @Happyguy@GengisKhan, yes one for espresso and the other for pourover/moka.
> 
> Really like the Specialita but changing grinds is a pain, almost impossible to get back where you were before.
> 
> Quite expensive, but as they say, you can't take it with you etc'.


 Agree with the sentiment. Where did you get the funnels from?


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@GengisKhan

etsy :- https://www.etsy.com/uk/search?q=single dose hopper eureka&ref=auto-1&as_prefix=single dose hopper


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Thanks mate



hubcap said:


> @GengisKhan
> 
> etsy :- https://www.etsy.com/uk/search?q=single dose hopper eureka&ref=auto-1&as_prefix=single dose hopper


----------

